# has anyone used mega tek rebuilder for hair/manes



## mariond (14 March 2007)

My mare has had a lot of her mane rubbed away by her neck hood. Has anyone used this and found that it helps speed up the regrowth ?


----------



## neigh (14 March 2007)

I've never heard of this, so will be interested to find out more.


----------



## lucy245 (14 March 2007)

I have tried it with no success - but have heard of others who loved it.


----------



## monkey100 (14 March 2007)

yes i used it after a rug rubbed my connies mane out a bit and a disaster the next day what was left also fell out, would never touch the stuff again, prob just a coincident.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 March 2007)

There's been threads on this stuff before, some say it's brilliant others say it hasn't worked. I've not used it but if it works I'll use it on myself


----------



## FMM (14 March 2007)

We use it on all our show horses. Imagine 30 horses all turned out each day with rugs etc over the winter - you are bound to get rubbed shoulders and manes occasionally. We use megatek on all bits that have missing hair and it is brilliant. Lots of people have used it on here and swear by it.


----------



## hussar (14 March 2007)

I tried it for the first time last summer/autumn to try and restore the bottom foot of my horse's mane which had never recovered from being rubbed out during an attack of cattle-fly in 2004. I was thrilled that by the end of the year the hair had grown in thickly and was almost as long as the rest of his mane. Sadly, as soon as he started to shed his winter coat, all the new hair fell out too ...


----------



## Theresa_F (14 March 2007)

I love it.

I use it on Chancer to keep his mane and tail growing as much as possible and in great condition.  In the summer I spray it on his feather to preserve it.

Cairo - poor old thing has been a bald coot from his withers to half way up his neck for years since having chemo.  He is now proudly sprouting about 4 - 6" of thick growth - and the other half of his mane has never looked so thick and long.

I have also used it on scrapes and the hair regrowth was very fast.

Smells lovely and is also good for humans - was originally developed for human chemo sufferers.


----------



## Law (14 March 2007)

I've used it on my horses tail as he rubs it in the stable and i used it on his mane around his withers- it's been great on both these areas but i did have a slight problem where the overspray/bit that landed on his fully clipped coat made all the hair grow quickly! My own fault!


----------



## galaxy (14 March 2007)

I would be very interested in this stuff!  Where can you get it from?


----------



## Law (14 March 2007)

www.Tailgaitor.co.uk  (i think!)


----------



## conniegirl (15 March 2007)

yep 6 inches of hair and still growing now!!


----------



## galaxy (15 March 2007)

That link wouldn't work...  Said page could not be displayed...


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (15 March 2007)

Try this link:-

http://www.tailgator.co.uk/


----------



## Theresa_F (15 March 2007)

There is a very nice young cob on there showing off the mane bags 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I use a lot of their products and developed the mane bags with them - I can also really recommend the survivor detangler for those with hairy horses - really does get the tangles out and leaves a very glossy finish - great for showing.


----------



## BaileyBoots (15 March 2007)

a very nice Cob indeed with flowing hair!! 

Just a tip if anyone is using Mega-Tek: Hair grows from the root, so for faster growth you will need to rub it into the roots. To add strength to the hair then you can apply it over the whole length of the hair. 

A lot of people think that it grows from the tip down, so if you just appy it to the ends of hair, it will give strength but not encourage the regrowth.

Just thought I would share.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





FMM - 30 show horses - on my goodness thats a lot !!  I thought I had my work cut out for me with the three that show out of the seven we have !


----------



## shellonabeach (16 March 2007)

I have just ordered this today - I have a rug rubbed mane where my boy has a few strands of "combover" on the last 3rd of his mane.

We have a show in 4 weeks and getting on is difficult as I dare not grab the little which is left!

I will take some piccies and let everyone know how I get on with it - I'm not expecting a miracle just a little regrowth so I have some more to plait - will weave in mane from the thicker part which I am going to pull!


----------



## Lorian (28 March 2007)

I bought this product in the middle of Feb.  I have been using it every day on his mane but it still isnt growing back?  Maybe it just depends on your type of horse.  I was dissapointed as I had heard so many good reviews.  For the people that have been using it and it worked did you just put it on the base of the mane and how long did you have to use if for before you started to see new hair growth?


----------



## ShettyBetty (5 April 2007)

I have used it on manes and couldn't believe the difference it made. The hair is now long and in wonderful condition. 

My friend has been using it on her horses rug rubs and was very impressed with the speed of the hair regrowth.


----------



## conniegirl (5 April 2007)

i saw a difference within 2 weeks and that was with the pony still scratching.

I rub it into the roots of the mane, not just on the side but like you would rub shampoo into you hair, then i us a comb to spread it down the hair which strengtans it so you dont get as much breakage.

I only ever use a wide toothed plastic comb though


----------

